# Paul Stamets - 6 ways mushrooms can save the world



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i watched this ted talk a few months back and thought i'd share it, its really cool!






now ford is even using mycellium to build some car parts, they grow it in a mold and coat with plastic

anyways, i need to do a research project for a course im taking and this video gave me an idea, around 8 minutes in the video shows treating a pile of soil contaminated with diesel oil with mushroom spores and the mushrooms eat the oil
he also made some floating straw booms with mushrooms in it that can eat oil from oil spills on the water

im planning on ordering some spores from Paul's website, likely pearl oyster and shitake but maybe just one of the two, then im going to setup an experiment to get them eating vegetable oil contaminated soil (there are lots of veggie oil spills worldwide) and i might also get some growing on a log on the balcony 
it will likely come with alot more than i need so if anyone would be interested in trying to grow some mushrooms reply and maybe i can get you a couple plugs

here's the website with info on growing mushrooms as well as ordering them
Fungi Perfecti: an introduction to our company


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

oh also i forgot, u can order another kind of spores that you put in your yard and they 'should' make your plants grow better check this out
Fungi Perfecti: MycoGrow&#153; mycorrhizal products


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

im likely just going to get the phoenix fir oyster plugs for my project, if theres any interest in other species before tomorow when i order i might order one other kind


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

when i lved in terrace i did alot of mushroom picking for pine mushrooms , chantrells , coral and king something another. they sure were good and made some money ,


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> when i lved in terrace i did alot of mushroom picking for pine mushrooms , chantrells , coral and king something another. they sure were good and made some money ,


i wonder what would be better to order to grow for eating purposes - shitake or chicken of the woods
and which of the oyster mushrooms is tastier? pearl oyster or fir oyster?

chicken of the woods is sposed to grow well on douglas fir which we have lots of around here would be easy to find a stump/log, and supposedly tastes like chicken!
shitake needs hardwood like an oak but would probably be easy to find ppl to take them off my hands in vancouver


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

mushrooms like decaying stuff so i would soak what u want to grow it on and let it sit and start rotting .when the mushrom grows it sucks all the nutrients out of it . thats what i noticed ,


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

either or . just got to see what exactly they need to grow and if u can find a used terrariam u could probbaly . have a good little mushroom garden i love mushrooms , if u can try a pine mushroom omg there good ,


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

check this out, they sell indoor mushroom patches that will start fruiting within weeks

Fungi Perfecti: ready to grow indoor mushroom kits


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

did anyone watch that vid? crazy how the mushrooms clean that diesel soil pile


----------

